# Panasonic Viera link



## langle1033

Hello,

I just purchased a complete Panasonic system which includes a 50 in plasma, a blu ray player, a VCR-DVD combo and a home theater. 

The TV has 3 HDMI inputs, 2 components inputs, 2 video inputs and a digital audio output.

In use HDMI 1 for blu ray, HDMI 2 for home theater and reserve HDMI 3 for future HD DirectTV box, the VCR connects to TV thru the components input, I also has a audio digital ouput from TV connects to audio digital input of the home theater receiver.

I also connects my "classic" CD player and equalizer to the home theater to utilize the surround sound thru a RCA audio cable.

So far, the system works OK. However I have few questions:

1. Since I plan to upgrade my DirectTV to HD after the end of my existing contract (sometime in December) Can I use the TV's HDMI 3 input for the DirectTV box ? Since the Directv box is not Viera link compatible will it mess up my existing Viera link system ?

2. If I cannot hook up the directv box to TV thru HDMI then what is the next best solution in order to have 1080p ?

3. At the moment, the defaulted input source of the home theater receiver always AUX, therefore whenever I want to use the home theater sound for the regular TV program, I must go to home theater receiver to set its input source as a DI-IN (digital input). What shoud I do to change this default to DI-IN ?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## eugovector

1) Yes you can use it, no it won't mess you up (other then have to use 2 remotes instead of 1)
2) Component cables
3) Please post the model number of your receiver, and we can help you look through the manual to find the answer.


----------



## brucek

> Can I use the TV's HDMI 3 input for the DirectTV box ?


Yes.



> Since the Directv box is not Viera link compatible will it mess up my existing Viera link system ?


No.

brucek


----------



## langle1033

Thank you very much for the responses

Here are my unit model numbers:

TV : TC-P50S1
Bluray: DMP-BD60
Home theater: SC-PT660
DVD-VCR combo: DMR-EZ48

Thank again.

langle1033


----------



## eugovector

Bottom of page 24 in your manual: 

Setting the TV audio for VIERA Link “HDAVI Control”
Select between “AUX” and “D-IN” to work with the linked operations.
Confirm the audio connection to the AUX terminal (for “AUX”) (➜ 7) or 
OPTICAL IN terminal (for “D-IN”) (➜ 8).
1Press [FM/AM/EXT-IN] to select “AUX” or “D-IN”.
2Press and hold [—SETUP] to select “TV AUDIO”, then press [3, 4] 
to switch “AUX” or “D-IN”.
Whenever the connection or settings are changed, reconfirm the points 
above.
§ “AUX” or “D-IN” (“DIGITAL IN”) works depending on the “TV AUDIO” 
setting (➜ above, Setting the TV audio for VIERA Link “HDAVI 
Control”).


----------



## langle1033

Thank you for your quick response. 

langle1033


----------



## eugovector

You're welcome, let us know if that doesn't work.


----------



## langle1033

yes, Thank again. It works OK now, when I turn on TV, the home theater sound automatically turn on after few seconds.

Best regards,

langle1033


----------



## eugovector

Very cool. HDMI finally providing a real benefit 

Enjoy.


----------

